# FC Spider need help with sounds



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello,
I am trying to locate a source for background sounds for my spiders' display. I plan on burning a cd and playing it through PC speakers. I would like to have creepy sci fi in the background and some wet slurping lip smacking mixed in.
[ Do spiders have lips ? ]
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you, Todd


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It doesn't fit the sound description you stated, but if you've ever seen the Eidos game "Thief: The Dark Project" they have a sound for their spiders that just gives me the creeps... sort of a trilling, sibilant hissing sound.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Who's your daddy??? Melty is... Try this one...you'll see why its...madness

http://www.4shared.com/file/24204490/f3f184d2/Spider_Madness.html

password: hauntforum
if needed


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you both for the reply. I will try to find a copy of "thief" and take a listen;
Melty that one was definitely busy, but has potential.
I set up this past weekend at a campground, cemetery was well received, but still needs refinements.
Thanks again, Todd


----------

